# He just ate a baby bunny!!



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Ok, so Kimber and I were going outside and the second we stepped out the door he was off the deck and chasing a baby bunny...I yelled to him to "leave it"...which he knows, then I started telling him "drop it", which he will do with anything else he has in his mouth (we've worked on that a lot). Well, this time my command did not matter....and the baby rabbit was lifeless in seconds. I went back inside to get my flip flops on so I could go into the yard and get the bunny from him....by the time I got back, he had half of the bunny dangling from his mouth - I again told him "drop it" several times to which he just took off and began to devour it. I wasn't able to find the other half, but he was - so he got that half down him too dispite my efforts of chasing him and trying to convince him to drop it, leave it, etc...Soooooo....now that he has had this feast, should I be worried about him getting sick? He has had his rabies shot, but I'm not sure how his system is going to take this. Has anyone else experienced this? If so, what are the appropriate steps for me to take now? I know this is 'natural' behavior and this is what dogs do, just not sure what I'm supposed to do now 

Any help would be greatly appreciated!

Thank you!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

keep an eye on him. if you're really concerned, call your local E-vet and ask them. They'll probably verify he's up to date on shots and tell you to keep a eye on him. if he starts acting funny take him in immediately. Bout all i have for you. Riley got a hold of a baby bunny one time too and thats what we were told. But this was also about 5 years ago to so things may be different with how they want to handle the situation


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

KZoppa said:


> keep an eye on him. if you're really concerned, call your local E-vet and ask them. They'll probably verify he's up to date on shots and tell you to keep a eye on him. if he starts acting funny take him in immediately. Bout all i have for you. Riley got a hold of a baby bunny one time too and thats what we were told. But this was also about 5 years ago to so things may be different with how they want to handle the situation


 
Thank you - so far he's not acting any differently - he's just resting by my feet which is pretty typical for this time of night. I'm hoping he remains ok throughout the night, but probably won't sleep all that well as I'll be 'on guard' for any signs of discomfort.

Thanks again!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

good luck. I'm sure he'll be fine. keep me updated!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I wouldn't bother with the vets unless he gets some serious stomach upset. Gryffon has eaten several baby bunnies to date, and never has shown any issues - even his poops were completely normal. Keeta mouses and is very good at catching mice, which she eats - never an issue with it.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh yeah, Stosh did the baby bunny thing and the little ducklings at the edge of the lake. It was so sad seeing the little lifeless head of the cute fuzzy duckling hanging to one side but the joy and excitement in his eyes and face made it hard to do anything but let nature take it's course. I wouldn't think that a baby bunny would have any worms or parasites to worry about.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> I wouldn't bother with the vets unless he gets some serious stomach upset. Gryffon has eaten several baby bunnies to date, and never has shown any issues - even his poops were completely normal. Keeta mouses and is very good at catching mice, which she eats - never an issue with it.


Thank you - that makes me feel better. My 12y/o GSD Mix does her share of keeping the yard clear of opposums, raccoons, larger rabbits but doesn't typically eat them....so, I wasn't sure what to expect at this point with the pup - I guess he's just helping his big sister with the 'yard work' . Hopefully, I don't have a pile of 'yuck' to clean up in the middle of the night! Thanks again!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Well, I think rabbits can pass tape worms to dogs I think its tape worms. Usually if I notice one of my critters has had themselves a raw feast, I run a course of wormer, just in case.


----------



## princessbelladonna2k11 (Aug 21, 2011)

Mmmmm fresh protein............ My lab that I grew up with would run out of the yard and sneak into the neighbor's deer carcass and internal organ left over bin..


----------



## malinois_16 (Aug 8, 2010)

Lincoln has eaten several baby bunnies (he wont touch adults for some reason unless they are alive) and he digests them fine. Dogs are meant to digest stuff like this. The only worry I would have is worms.


----------



## e.rigby (May 28, 2011)

IMO he'll be fine! I've purposely fed wild rabbit. My bf goes hunting during rabbit season. You're biggest concern will probably come from an upset stomach if it doesn't agree with him because he's not use to such a meal.


----------



## jetscarbie (Feb 29, 2008)

My dogs have eaten several chipmunks around here. 

One time I walked on my back deck and their was a skull of some kind of animal. Still have no idea what that was.


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

My dog ate one a few years back. Half of it was left on my deck. Then we went for a walk and she decided to puke it up right in the middle of the path directly infront of 2 mothers and their children (1-5 year olds)
lol... well... needless to say they were mortified but my pup was fine


----------



## Girth (Jan 27, 2011)

Dog just being a dog. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Thru the Viewfinder (Aug 8, 2011)

e.rigby said:


> IMO he'll be fine! I've purposely fed wild rabbit. My bf goes hunting during rabbit season. You're biggest concern will probably come from an upset stomach if it doesn't agree with him because he's not use to such a meal.


This!


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

Well he went all night without a peep - he is his playful self this morning without a care in the world. No vomitting, no loose stool (yet) and all seems to be well so far. Someone mentioned 'worms' - so I'm a little concerned about that. Should I do a worm treatment as a 'just in case' - or should I wait to see if I notice anything in his stool?? 

I really appreciate everyone's comments - it really made me feel much better about the 'ordeal' . 

Thanks again!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

selzer said:


> Well, I think rabbits can pass tape worms to dogs I think its tape worms. Usually if I notice one of my critters has had themselves a raw feast, I run a course of wormer, just in case.


Yep, tape worms are the only thing you need to worry about. There are people at my club who live on farms and their dogs eat critters. I learn from them.


----------



## Stella's Mom (Mar 8, 2011)

My girl has not eaten any bunnies, but she has eaten a lizard that the cats left behind.
So far, not problems.


----------



## Karla (Dec 14, 2010)

My dogs catch a rabbit occasionally. It doesn't make them sick, but it does give them horrible stinky gas. 

They only got tapeworms once. Tapeworm wormer is expensive, so you might want to wait and see. Normal wormer does not kill tapeworms.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Jan 2, 2011)

My dogs caught, plucked and ate a rooster within 10 minutes of it being in the yard. The only thing left was feathers. Didn't bother them at all. I might get some Drontal plus at the vet to worm him if it will make you feel better, but otherwise don't give it a thought.


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Karla said:


> My dogs catch a rabbit occasionally. It doesn't make them sick, but it does give them horrible stinky gas.



OH NO! Bunny farts!!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

As another poster said - it's a dog being a dog. 

Dogs do NOT get tape worms from eating wild rabbits. They get tape worms from FLEAS - so if the baby rabbit had fleas on it they might get tape worms.

Personally, I wouldn't bother unless you see signs of tape worms later.

My gang have caught, killed and eaten MANY rabbits, voles, mice, and birds. Never had a problem other than the occasional furry poop.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lauri, that's good to know, I assumed that if a rabbit had tapeworms (and from what I understand that is usually the case in wild rabbits) that eating one would pass it onto the dog. Thanks for the info!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Tapeworms come from fleas which wildlife are prone to have.....If you really are worried when they eat something and want them to throw it up rather than try to disgest and pass it....then dose them with peroxide and water....use a turkey baster if you have to...check with your ER vet if you are unsure....

Lee


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Nope - tapeworms are ONLY transmitted through the flea.


----------



## DeeMcB (Nov 28, 2010)

My raw fed guys finished the last of their bunny meals last week, so they're green with envy. Furry poops notwithstanding, rabbit has never been a problem for us. In fact, it's a favorite.


----------



## BestK9GSD (Oct 26, 2010)

You guys are awesome!! Thank you for the information...I really appreciate it!


----------

